# Boeing employee train show, St Louis, Mo



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Boeing Employees Railroad Club St. Louis
March 2013 

Sat, 3/9/2013
Categories
Model Railroad, Operating Exhibit, Railroad Memorabilia, Swap Meet, Toy Train / Collectible Show, Train Show and Sale 
Location
Greensfelder Racreation Complex at Queeny Park
550 Wiedman Rd.
Ballwin, Eastern Missouri, MO 63011
United States 
Times
10:00 am to 3:00 pm 
Admission Fees
$3.00 per adult children under 12 FREE 
Description
Over 200 tables of railroad model trains and other railroad items. 
Additional Information
None 
Directions
From I-270 turn West on Manchester Road,
travel 3.4 miles west and turn North on Wiedman Road, approx 1 mile to park entrance right. Follow Road to Complex 
Contact Information
Wayne Schimmel
733 Hwy Y
Winfield, MO
63389-22096
636-668-6313
e-mail: [email protected]


----------

